# what type of filter



## bgurl84 (Feb 2, 2016)

I just bought a new tank and am not sure what type of filter I need for it it is National Geographic™ Aqua Oasis 46 gl Aquarium


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello bg...

I'd recommend Hagen filters that hang on the back of the tank. An AC50 will provide good aeration and if you change out half the tank water every week for the life of the tank, you'll have healthy fish and plants.

B


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've heard NatGeo stuff is cheap junk so be warned.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I prefer canisters and sponges though I do have an Aquaclear on my 29. I think the biggest thing is dependant on the fish kept in said tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Im currently switching EVERYthing over to sponge filter.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would go bigger than an AC50, maybe an AquaClear 70. I was running an AC50 on my 10 gallon and it was doing a wonderful job. Anything bigger than 30 gallons, I would definitely upgrade.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I use all sponges rated for 120gal in tanks from 10s-55s. Anything over 20gal or 20L gets two. I use a couple of cheap Tetra 10i filters to polish water and remove solids in small tanks and my Mag350 for the big tanks.


----------



## darkyputz (Nov 18, 2015)

I switched over to K1 moving bed...tried so much...and combined with my reduced power head, it seems to to a good job...but that is only possible if you are going the Sump filter route...


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 14, 2016)

I prefer Aqua-Clear


----------



## roland0 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the same exact tank and I just finished getting it set up. I am using the Rena Filstar XPM.


----------

